# Cheap Bowie At BudK...$30 Bucks Total.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Note: All of these knives are whoppers & I'm sure that Jim Bowie would be proud to have one.*:joyous:*

BudK.com still has some good deals. You can get this on for about $30 total, including S&H. It has a 11+" blade and has an OAL of 16+".
I am not here to sell stuff for them, but it seems like a good deal.
*
View attachment 11698


*Here is one called Big Green Bowie, each is about $30. It is the same size knife, with good looks.
*
View attachment 11706
View attachment 11707

_*

I saw a Big Green Bowie advertised on RugerForum.com, FOR $200!! So I left this note.*_
*Are you crazy? A Timber Rattler for $200? I can get one at BudK for $30. *
*I know that I am answering a 2 year old post, but this is egregious. And it is an affront to common sense.

Bud K has a Khukri available too, and so does Amazon. And wouldn't you know it, the one at Amazon is cheaper. It costs $23 total.
Here is the link at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Whetstone-Cutlery-Gurkha-Service-Sheath

*
View attachment 11733


----------

